# Nokya Lights... Good? Bad?



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Anybody got any feedback on the Nokya lights? Saw a set in H13 for my 04 Sentra 1.8S. Also saw a set in H11 for my foglights. Rated at 7000k supposed to simulate HID's, set runs about $50 for the Headlights and $23 for foglights though. Are these any good? Never heard of this brand before. site is here:

http://nlmotoring.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1798_1816&products_id=9826

thanks.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 17, 2004)

i plan on buying them in the future...so they have my vote


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

buyer beware!!! these types of after market light bulbs no doubt look great... however, they run much hotter than stock bulbs and you run a risk of melting wire harnesses.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

devo said:


> buyer beware!!! these types of after market light bulbs no doubt look great... however, they run much hotter than stock bulbs and you run a risk of melting wire harnesses.


I read on that site that they were a direct replacement for several Ford vehicles, and the Sentra. Doesn't that mean they're ok to use?


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

not sure... i do know that they operate at a higher temperature and will cause problems. i had sylvania silverstars in a 2000 dodge neon... i think i replaced them four time in 11 months.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i wouldn't recommend them...went through 4 or so upgraded harnesses and a few bulbs in each side the time that i had them. you're better off going with some that has the stock wattage, like silverstars or piaas


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

i mean if you really want that look... do it right and buy a hid conversion kit.


----------



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

*melting*

true i've replaced my wire harnes on both sides and they bulbs themselves have been replaced 3 times now in one year!!! sure their a nice look but man does the cost add up lol.... oh btw i think i touched the bulbs :thumbdwn: which the oil on your hands causes them to shoot shits quiker too! so they could last longer if you install properly! these where a differnet brand too i picked up at a shop in town.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Import_nights said:


> true i've replaced my wire harnes on both sides and they bulbs themselves have been replaced 3 times now in one year!!! sure their a nice look but man does the cost add up lol.... oh btw i think i touched the bulbs :thumbdwn: which the oil on your hands causes them to shoot shits quiker too! so they could last longer if you install properly! these where a differnet brand too i picked up at a shop in town.


same here with the oem harness melting. i think you can get the upgrade harness for safety measures.


----------



## systemX (Jun 9, 2005)

piaas=no H13

which sucks...


----------

